# AMD Crashes!!!



## Slam Team (Apr 23, 2005)

Guys need some help here...
Here goes my config.. Bought it a week back..
CPU : AMD 64 3000+ (939 Pin)
MoBo : MSI K8N Neo 2 Platinum
GFX Card : Winfast GeForce FX 6600 (A6600TD)
HDD : Seagate 80GB 7200 rpm
Optical Drive : LG CDRW/DVD 16x,52x32x52x
Ram : Hynix 512 MB DDR 400MHz (Single Channel)
OS : Windows XP Professional (Service Pack 2) (original)

My problem is.. my system keeps on crashing (BSOD)(dll error :- nv4_disp.dll) I tried upgrading to the latest drivers.. and all the stuff..(even kept a cooling fan LOLz).. This happens after exiting a game or pressing Alt+TAB ... (Any Game I play) I replaced my Ram and Gfx Card but the problem persists .. pls help me solve my problem.. Help would be appreciated.. thx in advance...


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 23, 2005)

Have u oc'ed your GPU ?Also try updating to the latest drivers. And disable fastwrites and report back.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 23, 2005)

I feel its the graphics driver thats causing the problem try installing an older version and also try running a linux live cd and see if the same happens there too.


----------



## quad master (Apr 23, 2005)

How much watts Power supply do you have and which brand.

When ever you are using a CPU intensive application like game
then after you press Alt+Tab pc hangs 

i am not sure but i feel that ur system might not be getting the 
sufficient power required to run intesive tasks.

Which other places do you get the BSOD.


----------



## mohit (Apr 24, 2005)

@Aniruddh
Dude how can he check the perfomance of his board before installing the grafix card ? 

His mobo i.e MSI K8N Neo 2 Platinum does not have onboard video.


----------



## navneeth_snr (Apr 24, 2005)

Select "Quite & Cool" Option in BIOS. This may rectify your problem.


----------



## Slam Team (Apr 25, 2005)

My SMPS is 350Watts (Donno company)  
I'll try that Cool n Quiet Option ... I think its the problem with the SMPS only cuz I tried upgrading to the latest Forceware Drivers .. Reverted back to the old drivers ... Installed the drivers which came with the card.. But still the problem persists.. 

BSOD occurs when playing games.. and pressing alt-tab just brings the system down to a damn crash.. and not when I am not playing .. it works fine when I am not in 3D..


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 25, 2005)

Try disabling C and Q then although that might not be the culprit. Also if possible get a better PSU like Antec or Powersafe rated @ 400W or better. Btw did u try disabling fastwrites ??


----------



## sidewinder (Apr 27, 2005)

get at least 400 watts psu supporting at least 18 amp in its 12v rails...its definitely a power problem....same thing happened with my friend...replacing the psu may well solve all


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey slam i think it is the smps because for ur config. it will take more that 360w and i have seen in a chip the same config. So better check up the april chip thay have given it perfectli.

sorry DIGIT.....


----------



## Slam Team (Apr 28, 2005)

I disabled fast writes... and btw I didn't buy ups yet ... so what I did is put the power supply on a flux box.. then it was crashing... now when I switched to the direct power supply socket .. It is comparatively crashing less.. but it is crashing still...
and guys I installed Doom III on my system and all I get is 43 fps @ 800x600 32-bit ... any suggestions ...This thing also crashes hard on me..


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 28, 2005)

*HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN TO CONNECT POWER SUPPLY TO GFX CARD? *

6600GT AGP's (like the one I have) need extra juice supplied via a molex power connector. Failing to do so will cause the card to throttle down, and if you have the official drivers, you should see a message pop up which says something about it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2005)

I know this post isnt going to sound right , but by any chance do you have windowblinds or any desktop enhancement software installed? If so just for laughs how about uninstalling it and then try the same process again and tell me how it goes.


----------



## lubu (Apr 29, 2005)

Does this issue arise when playing Halo if so try the following resolution
Take every step possible to ensure the driver is removed from the system. 

R: 1.Remove the display driver with Add / Remove programs

2. start -> run -> search -> For Files and Folders .. -> All Files and Folders -> 
more advanced options -> check 'Search system folders, Search hidden files and 
folders, seach subfolders -> place cursor in 'All or part of the file name' search 
box and search for 'nv4_'

3. Delete any files named nv4_* (wildcard) in C:\NVIDIA, and C:\Windows

4. Reboot

5. Intstall a different version of the display driver


----------



## akshayt (Apr 29, 2005)

go for antec or starnet or atleast:
zebtronics 
powersafe

you need proper capaciotors etc and antec should be a reputed brand.


----------



## Slam Team (May 2, 2005)

I have already connected the Molex connector to my gfx card... Now my system developed a new problem... I uninstalled the SP2 and removed the drivers and freshly installed everything as ya all have said.. now whenever .. i start the system : BLUE SCREEN : RESTART.. I had only C Drive with 80 GB.. now in bios it shows 80 GB... i tried installing win98SE .. it says i got 1GB .. I tried seagate Disc Manager but it says i got only 10GB.. holy $hit whats the problem man.. pls help me guys...This thing gives me a damn.. and whenever i install Win2k it crashes at setup itself ... good gosh whatz the prob man.. help needed.. currently my system is having a sound sleep...


----------



## Slam Team (May 2, 2005)

and pls tell me a software for partitioning my Hard Disk... (Boot Disk Software or somethin like tat)...


----------



## Slam Team (May 7, 2005)

anybody??


----------



## magnet (May 7, 2005)

try partition magic......


----------



## nashedi (May 7, 2005)

just get a new 400W spms. it will do.


----------



## Slam Team (May 13, 2005)

thx dudes ... kinda good help I got.. now my system is ok...


----------

